# Looking for White GSD



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

We are looking for a White GSD-male or female-NOT interested in papers,royal bloodline,etc.Just a WGSD that will have a great home and love.Thanks


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Where are you located? 
I know someone who recently had a litter.


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

Look for a German Shep Rescue group. We have adopted 3 over time from our local GSD rescue.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I,m in S.Al......and looking for a rescue group in state...


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Try
White Shepherd Rescue Groups < Alabama >

If you've never been owned by one before, please read and heed the health risks and possible high-dollar maintenance involved with the whites. 

In His Love
Mich


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

sandsuncritters said:


> Try
> White Shepherd Rescue Groups < Alabama >
> 
> If you've never been owned by one before, please read and heed the health risks and possible high-dollar maintenance involved with the whites.
> ...


I cannot agree more. German shepherd dogs are riddled with health issues. And the whites are even worse because proper have bred them for color only, without regard to temperament, health or conformation. For this reason, it is terribly important to spend the extra money and get a pup from someone who health tests their breeding stock. White is an acceptable color in the UKC so start looking for people who participate in dog sports with white German shepherd dogs in the UKC. Yes, you will pay more up front. But over the life of the dog you will save money in vet costs.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

My WGSD had a yellowish band up his back which made him "unacceptable"......that's what I'm looking for.I agree with the health testing...worth every penny.


----------

